# What plow for a 2018 Silverado, The less cutting the better.



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, got the new truck as I posted earlier. Now it's time to buy a plow. I am looking at the fisher ht or western. How much will the installer need to cut. I had the RD MM2 on my old truck way to heavy, but always had good luck with fisher. However the least amount of cutting is better for the new truck (as I only do my place). Gave up the other accounts. Thanks!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

With a new GM, cutting is required across the board. I personally would never choose a plow based on "cutting requirement" BUT the Fisher HS, which uses the homesteader mount, is probably the least invasive

Regular minute mount and the boss RT3 will both need major cuts. Boss does offer a precut bumper insert to hide the modifications. That may also be an option to look into


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just can't see carving up this like a pumpkin, lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go find a beater with a plow on it. Keep that nice truck the way it is.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

does your lower valance remove?

I took mine off my GMC and you pretty much cannot see my brackets unless the pockets are on for my ultramount

If it bothers you that much, you can do like a few guys in my area do. Get another bumper. One for summer, different one for winter that is all cut up to allow for mount.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Boss is the most cut-free friendly as they have replacement lower valances for their plows for Chevy/GMC K2 (2014-2018) trucks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Chosing the Z71 option means major cutting, not just the plastic but steel too. Only unit you’ll put on that truck that doesn’t need major front end cutting is a rear blade.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had similar questions when I got my 2015. I know your grille and lights are different, but its the same frame as mine.
Check out my thread, especially post #7 where I put pictures.

I chose Western because the receivers come off and you don't lose ground clearance in the summer. I don't think it looks bad "cut up" at all.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/20...-ton-plow-selection-help.162764/#post-2020523


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have the same truck and went with boss for this reason. 175$ for the bumper kit well worth it in my opinion. I’ll snap a pic when I get home. Only change I noticed was loosing then chrome on the valance. Keep the stock one for when you sell the truck.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Top is stock z71 lower valance. 
Bottom is boss bumper kit.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks sharp! What series is the truck?


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Also curious if you needed any lift for the front? Thanks..


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

It’s an 18 1500 lt z71. Grill is different BC someone backed into me so I ordered an aftermarket grill as I didn’t want to pay 1700 out of pocket to replace the grill just for the z71 emblem. 

I didn’t do a leveling kit on the front. Only plowing my driveway. Took a measurement without plow and then With plow on and fully raised and only had a 1/4 inch drop which I was very surprised about.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Jsc824!


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Just my opinion but I would never put a plow on a truck like that. I’d also not do it just to plow my driveway alone. Get a snow blow, a used quad with a plow. Nice truck. Good luck with her either way.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Just my opinion but I would never put a plow on a truck like that. I'd also not do it just to plow my driveway alone. Get a snow blow, a used quad with a plow. Nice truck. Good luck with her either way.


Might as well just by a car then...


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Might as well just by a car then...


Sure.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Might as well just by a car then...


LOL. At 67 years young, I think the plow will serve me well. We can take the wife"s car to do long trips.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

sixty4 said:


> LOL. At 67 years young, I think the plow will serve me well. We can take the wife"s car to do long trips.


My wife would be taking that truck, leaving me with the old stuff to drive. How bright are the headlights?


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

jsc824 said:


> Top is stock z71 lower valance.
> Bottom is boss bumper kit.
> 
> View attachment 182727
> ...


What is the model number of the plow and how much was the setup?


----------



## gpstallion (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi i have the same truck, i am curious what model plow did you purchase?
thank you


----------



## gpstallion (Dec 13, 2019)

jsc824 said:


> Top is stock z71 lower valance.
> Bottom is boss bumper kit.
> 
> View attachment 182727
> ...



*gpstallionJunior Member*
*from Massachusetts*
*Messages: 1*
Hi i have the same truck, i am curious what model plow did you purchase?
thank you


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

I originally went with a fisher. I did not like the way they cut the chrome for the fisher mounts. I had a friend buy the fisher off of me and went with the Boss straight blade. I only used it a few times last year but thought it did very well. Here is the plow I went with, https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/truck-equipment/htx-straight-blade-snow-plow
Here is the truck with the Boss filler panel.


----------

